
Summarising the submissions about HD 164595 - CarolineW
There have been a number of these submissions, so here&#x27;s a summary.
======
CarolineW
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12372975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12372975)
: 2 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12376805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12376805)
: 46 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12382550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12382550)
: 1 comment

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12383098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12383098)
: 2 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12384484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12384484)
: 3 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12384837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12384837)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12387936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12387936)
: 1 comment

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388093)
: 3 comments

No doubt there will be more.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=SETI&sort=byDate&dateRange=all...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=SETI&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=164595&sort=byDate&dateRange=a...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=164595&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

